# needed to make room in freezer



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

probably like a lot of you I need to use up last years deer meat to make room for this years so why not some kielbasi and for the first time I tried my hand at bologna, got to say it came out great, will definitely be making more in the near future. had yesterday and today off so I smoked the kielbasi yesterday and bologna today, both in the mes 30 with hickory pellets using the mailbox mod. thanks for looking.  Jim


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 21, 2019)

Looking really good!! That looks like a really cool old school grinder! How old is it?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 21, 2019)

Hell yeah Jim looks great! Love the grinder too!


----------



## unclejhim (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks real good. Can you share the bologna recipe?  Bologna has been on my radar for a while. Just put some venison in the freezer a  couple days ago.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 21, 2019)

Jim, you got nice looking kielbasi and  bologna! Did you use your recipe  or pre-mixed spices?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice looking sausage and baloney. Sure is some great snacking going be done at your house.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looking really good!! That looks like a really cool old school grinder! How old is it?


thanks, yeah it's an old Hobart, not sure how old it is but I bought it off a older friend of mine a couple years back and to quote him he told me he  bought it from an old store 30 years ago for 60 bucks and that this grinder doesn't owe him nothing and to just give him back his 60 bucks. I couldn't believe he gave it to me for that.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah Jim looks great! Love the grinder too!


thank you sir, yeah she's an old girl but still strong as a mule. and thanks for the like.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

unclejhim said:


> Looks real good. Can you share the bologna recipe?  Bologna has been on my radar for a while. Just put some venison in the freezer a  couple days ago.


thank you, the bologna was made with a con yeager pre mix seasoning, the kielbasi is my recipe I will share it if you want to try it.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Jim, you got nice looking kielbasi and  bologna! Did you use your recipe  or pre-mixed spices?


thank you, yeah the kielbasi is my recipe but the bologna is a con yeager pre mix, got to say it taste pretty good, next time I think i'll try a recipe from here to see if I can get it even better.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking sausage and baloney. Sure is some great snacking going be done at your house.
> 
> Warren


thanks warren, yeah it won't last long once we eat some and give some to friends, will definitely be making more before Christmas.


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 21, 2019)

Both of them look great. We use the Con Yeager kits to do our deer bologna too. We like the PA Deer bologna kit the best. My son and I usually end up doing a 25# batch of bologna and a 25# batch of hot sausage each year from our deer (if we're fortunate enough to get some)... Nice work!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks for the like smokerjim it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 21, 2019)

SJ, Good looking sticks and sausage !


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice job Jim, looks good from here!  

LIKE!

John


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2019)

Man Jim that all looks AWESOME! Id love to bite into some of that.


----------



## kit s (Nov 21, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> thanks, yeah it's an old Hobart, not sure how old it is but I bought it off a older friend of mine a couple years back and to quote him he told me he  bought it from an old store 30 years ago for 60 bucks and that this grinder doesn't owe him nothing and to just give him back his 60 bucks. I couldn't believe he gave it to me for that.


Have an old one myself. Though don't use any more. So dam heavy to move. They did make them to last. Mine came from a meat market that was closing. They had used it for 15 plus years.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Nov 21, 2019)

That looks very tasty. Definitely a thumbs up.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Both of them look great. We use the Con Yeager kits to do our deer bologna too. We like the PA Deer bologna kit the best. My son and I usually end up doing a 25# batch of bologna and a 25# batch of hot sausage each year from our deer (if we're fortunate enough to get some)... Nice work!


thank you, yeah this is the first time I tried bologna, will definitely d it again, maybe i'll give the pa kit a try. and thanks for the like.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2019)

Everything looks great.  As soon as I seen the grinder I knew it was a Hobart.  I have one that looks just like that.  Great grinder.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> SJ, Good looking sticks and sausage !


thanks, it's was nice to have some time without being rushed, things just seem to come out better and thanks for the like!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job Jim, looks good from here!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


thanks you John, now I need to refill the freezer, thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Man Jim that all looks AWESOME! Id love to bite into some of that.


thanks for the kind words, stop by Saturday i'll be watching the games and eating some of this stuff with some smoked cheese. thanks for the like!!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

kit s said:


> Have an old one myself. Though don't use any more. So dam heavy to move. They did make them to last. Mine came from a meat market that was closing. They had used it for 15 plus years.



yeah they do way a ton, they are built like a locomotive.but for now I can still lift it myself,


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice looking on my screen.
Wife has been asking for venison sausage

Love the grinder, too.
I have my grand mother's and mother's grinders.  Unfortunately, they are Armstrong models.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 22, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> thanks, yeah it's an old Hobart, not sure how old it is but I bought it off a older friend of mine a couple years back and to quote him he told me he  bought it from an old store 30 years ago for 60 bucks and that this grinder doesn't owe him nothing and to just give him back his 60 bucks. I couldn't believe he gave it to me for that.


Wow that is awesome.  I still remember seeing those in OLD mom and pop stores when I was a kid. You should go online and try to find the date of manufacture.  A true classic!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Everything looks great.  As soon as I seen the grinder I knew it was a Hobart.  I have one that looks just like that.  Great grinder.


thank you sir, yeah these grinders are great, lot's of power,  hope it last me another 30 years (if I live that long)


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2019)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> That looks very tasty. Definitely a thumbs up.


thanks, yeah definitely taste good and thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Wow that is awesome.  I still remember seeing those in OLD mom and pop stores when I was a kid. You should go online and try to find the date of manufacture.  A true classic!


i'll have to see if I can read the numbers on it and check into it.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Nice looking on my screen.
> Wife has been asking for venison sausage
> 
> Love the grinder, too.
> I have my grand mother's and mother's grinders.  Unfortunately, they are Armstrong models.


thank you sir, neat you still have your grandma's and mom's grinders. them older ones were built to last no matter what brand! you better get it running though and keep the wife happy. thanks for the like  Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 23, 2019)

Wow! While your grinder kind of steals the limelight the kielbasa and bologna look to be spot on. Do you cut your sausage with porkbutt or go with straight backfat? Like, RAY


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2019)

Hawg Sorry for the late post that looks good LIKES
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 23, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow! While your grinder kind of steals the limelight the kielbasa and bologna look to be spot on. Do you cut your sausage with porkbutt or go with straight backfat? Like, RAY


thanks Ray, yeah it's an old but great grinder, it grinds anything I put through it without bogging at all, I use straight fat usually 2lb fat 8lb meat and thanks for the like!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 23, 2019)

tropics said:


> Hawg Sorry for the late post that looks good LIKES
> Richie


thanks Richie, taste pretty good too! thanks for the like  Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2019)

Lookin good smokerjim, glad you gave the bologna a try. And I had forgotten you had that old grinder, good to see it posted again...they just don't make 'em like that any more....


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2019)

Oh Boy, That looks Awesome!!
That's a Heck of a Job you did, Jim!!
MMMMMmighty Tasty Looking!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2019)

Looks excellent Jim! 
Awesome!!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 25, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Lookin good smokerjim, glad you gave the bologna a try. And I had forgotten you had that old grinder, good to see it posted again...they just don't make 'em like that any more....


thank you indaswamp, yeah i'm glad I tried gave the bologna a try will be doing it again, maybe trying a recipe from someone on smf, so if you know of any good ones let me know, yeah the old girl still grinds like a bear, as long as I can move it around it will have a home.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 25, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Boy, That looks Awesome!!
> That's a Heck of a Job you did, Jim!!
> MMMMMmighty Tasty Looking!!
> Like.
> ...


Bear thanks for the kind words, yeah it did come out good, the wife actually liked the bologna better then the kielbasi. thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 25, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks excellent Jim!
> Awesome!!
> Al


Thanks Al, appreciate the compliments, and thanks for the like


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2019)

This is a good one...
https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/bologna


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2019)

This made a really good bologna too..
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/goose-mortadella.263355/#post-1712363


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2019)

The recipe I used in the above post:
https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/mortadella-lyoner


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 25, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> This is a good one...
> https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/bologna





indaswamp said:


> This made a really good bologna too..
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/goose-mortadella.263355/#post-1712363


thanks a lot, i'll have to try them .


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 2, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> thank you, the bologna was made with a con yeager pre mix seasoning, the kielbasi is my recipe I will share it if you want to try it.


----------

